
Israel’s huge binary options fraud - flavio87
http://www.timesofisrael.com/13-sickening-truths-about-israels-huge-binary-options-fraud/
======
mmel
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_option#How_binary_optio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_option#How_binary_options_work)
Wikipedia explains a binary option as:

 _Binary options "are based on a simple 'yes' or 'no' proposition: Will an
underlying asset be above a certain price at a certain time?" Trades place
wagers as to whether that will or will not happen. If a customer believes the
price of a commodity or currency will be above a certain price at a set time,
he buys the binary option. If he believes it will be below that price, he
sells the option. The price of a binary is always under $100.

Every option settles at $100 or $0, $100 if the bet is correct, 0 if it is
not_

